
OpenBSD's VMM vuln: “the guest still can write to host memory” - cnst
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=158237030723610&w=2
======
cnst
The prior discussion for the original bug report from about a week ago:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336962#22339434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336962#22339434)

Apparently, the prior fix didn't completely address the issue.

